# Cold smoking thick cut bone in pork chops (HELP)



## stevnjohn (Jun 7, 2013)

I need some help and some details on how to cold smoke pork chops. How long? Do I need to worry about meat contamination (bacteria)? Should I put rub on them before cold smoking? Do I need to get/keep the smoker at a certain temp? I plan on brining them prior, is that necessary? Is there anything I left out that I need to know? I appreciate everyone’s help in advance!!!

Stevnjohn


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm trying to understand this, why do you want to cold smoke them and not just hot smoke them so they will be ready to eat? How are you planning on cooking after the cold smoke?
Anytime you are dealing with raw meat it should be kept below 40*. Temps between 40* and 140* can breed bacteria.

I see this is your first post here so when you get a minute would you swing by "Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome, Thanks!


----------



## roller (Jun 7, 2013)

Yea what he said...


----------



## stevnjohn (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought I would cold smoke one day and then grill the next.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 7, 2013)

You could do a reverse sear on it, that is smoke it at about 180* - 200* for 30 mins to an hour or until it is about 140* internal temp (IT) then throw it on a very hot grill for about a minute on each side to give it that nice seared look and Flavor!
I do this with steaks all the time so I'm sure it would work with a pork chop.
I would stay away from cold smoking it though unless you can keep it below 40* while smoking.


----------



## stevnjohn (Jun 7, 2013)

I like the reverse sear idea.  I will give that a try.  The biggest reason I asked about cold smoking is because I am smoking a couple of whole chickens as well and I am not that experianced with smoking two different meats at the same time.  Any advice on that topic? Stevnjohn


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 7, 2013)

If you want everything done at the same time it could be a little tricky. The chickens will take about 3 - 4 hours and should be smoked at a higher temp, 275*-300*, the higher temp really helps with the skin. The chop will only take 30 mins to an hour depending how thick it is and if I was going to do a reverse sear I wouldn't want to smoke it at a high temp like the chickens, it would probably get done too quick and not take on much smoke.
Best thing probably would be smoke the chickens first and when they are almost done turn the temp down to about 180* and put on the chop, the chickens will finish cooking and stay hot until the chop is done.
Whenever mixing poultry with anything else on a smoker always have the poultry on the same rack or below whatever else you have. Don't put the birds above or you risk cross contamination.


----------



## stevnjohn (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the advise! You (Dave) were very helpful!


----------



## beentheredunnit (Oct 3, 2013)

Big difference between cold smoking and hot smoking...hot smoke will cook the meat, cold smoke will add the flavor to properly brined  meats that can be enjoyed "raw"!

Virtually any meat, brined, can be cold smoked and eaten a year or two later. Specially the pork since it has enough fat to keep it moist. I have cold smoked literally all the game animals I have hunted, not one tasted mediocre all were very good to excellent.

I still have some pork (a whole wild boar ham)in my cooler that I smoked 2 octobers ago. I only slice it for special occasions...not even  the Black Iberian pork can touch it!

ENJOY YOUR OPTIONS, HOT OR COLD

Vestry opus fructus utor!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2013)

BeenthereDunnit said:


> Big difference between cold smoking and hot smoking...hot smoke will cook the meat, cold smoke will add the flavor to properly brined  meats that can be enjoyed "raw"!
> 
> Virtually any meat, brined, can be cold smoked and eaten a year or two later. Specially the pork since it has enough fat to keep it moist. I have cold smoked literally all the game animals I have hunted, not one tasted mediocre all were very good to excellent.
> 
> ...


There has to be an awful lot of details you are leaving out here. I would like to see the recipe you use that calls for Brined meat that is eaten Raw. Meats that are preserved and eaten Raw like Prosciutto, Iberian Jamon and Coppa are not Brined but rubbed with Salt alone or with Salt, Cure #2 and a variety of Spices then Dried under Temp and Humidity controlled conditions. The goal is to reduce the Water in the meat to the point that it will not support Bacterial Growth. It would seem contraindicated to Brine the meat since Brining adds water and although fine for things like City Hams, Belly Bacon, Cottage Hams, Buck Board and Canadian Bacon, all these meats need to be Refrigerated and Smoked/Cooked to at least 140-145*F before eating. None of these Brined items Raw or Cooked would last Years even kept Frozen...JJ


----------

